# Boilies am Haken befestigen



## Jungangler-Sebo (22. April 2006)

also

ich bin mit dem Boili angeln noch nicht so vertraut und da kommt mir gleich eine Frage auf, die ihr ja schon gelesen habt |supergri

also ich verwende diese Boili-Haken:

http://img180.*ih.us/img180/940/11028001s22jo.th.jpg


also ich hab eigentlich bis jetzt immer einfach ein Loch durch den Boili gemacht und dann einfach auf das "Haar" (heißt so glaub ich^^) aufgezogen und dann einfach die schlaufe in den haken eingehängt

aber ich glaub das ist vollkommen falsch |supergri deswegen wollt ich nach hilfe Fragen


----------



## HD4ever (22. April 2006)

*AW: Boilies am Haken befestigen*

der Haken soll schon frei bleiben ....
Loch im Boilie und Haar dann dadurch ist aber schon ganz richtig ... :m


----------



## Jungangler-Sebo (22. April 2006)

*AW: Boilies am Haken befestigen*

ja und wie befestige ich den Boili dann?

der rutscht doch runter xD


----------



## ems-angler (23. April 2006)

*AW: Boilies am Haken befestigen*

Denn Boilie , oder zwei kommplett auf das Haar aufziehen ...
Dann die Öse mit einem Boiliestopper oder einem kurzem stabielem Grashalm sichen ...
fertig   ...
Petri Heil


----------



## Ronen (23. April 2006)

*AW: Boilies am Haken befestigen*

Ein ganz schlauer mensch sagte mal, die billigsten Boiliestopper sind Spaghetti`s. Ein Paket kostet nur paar cent und hält ein ganzes Anglerleben.


----------



## Jungangler-Sebo (23. April 2006)

*AW: Boilies am Haken befestigen*

ok thx!  dann werd ich das mal versuchen

habt ihr noch einen Trick um Hänger auf Grundangeln zu vermeiden?

fast jedesmal wo ich auf Grund geangelt habe bekam ich einen Hänger und in ein paar fällen war dann auch die ganze montage weg


----------



## esox_105 (23. April 2006)

*AW: Boilies am Haken befestigen*



			
				Jungangler-Sebo schrieb:
			
		

> ok thx!  dann werd ich das mal versuchen
> 
> habt ihr noch einen Trick um Hänger auf Grundangeln zu vermeiden?
> 
> fast jedesmal wo ich auf Grund geangelt habe bekam ich einen Hänger und in ein paar fällen war dann auch die ganze montage weg


 

Das die eine oder andere Montage mal durch einen Hänger verloren geht, ist beim Grundangeln ganz normal.

Versuch es doch einmal mit Pop up Boilies, denn durch die auftreibende Montage, kann der Haken nicht so schnell am Grund hängen bleiben.


----------



## fantazia (26. April 2006)

*AW: Boilies am Haken befestigen*



			
				Jungangler-Sebo schrieb:
			
		

> ok thx!  dann werd ich das mal versuchen
> 
> habt ihr noch einen Trick um Hänger auf Grundangeln zu vermeiden?
> 
> fast jedesmal wo ich auf Grund geangelt habe bekam ich einen Hänger und in ein paar fällen war dann auch die ganze montage weg


schneller einkurbeln würde mir spontan einfallen |supergri


----------



## knicklicht92 (26. April 2006)

*AW: Boilies am Haken befestigen*

Es gibt auch bleie mit einer art Flügeln.


----------

